# 2 male need new homes - Davenport, FL



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

I have to find a new home for my boys. I've been sick lately and the bills are racking up. I just cant afford the time or the money for them anymore.
Both males are going on 1yrs old. I've had both since they were wee tiny little babies

First is Alex. He is an albino fancy rat. Hes fairly skittish outside of the cage. Hes never bitten but he seems to prefer being left in his cage. This boy is a BIG hog and will steal food from Aiden if you dont watch him. He will most likely need to loose a bit of weight in his new home.


























Second is Aiden. He is a grey/white dumbo. This boy is the biggest lover! He loves to be held and be near you. He also plays "tag". If you poke him in the butt he'll jump, run a few feet and come back and repete. He seems to like the game since he always comes back for more. This boy holds a special place in my heart.


























I will give these boys up for FREE to someone who is well known on this board. I respect these peoples opinions and will only give them away to someone who had proven they take good care of their rats.

With them also comes FREE Their 2 rat carriers. One is small and the other is cat sized. Their 12" silent wheel, 2 hammocks, and nearly 5lbs of Harlan Taklad lab blocks go with them.

Their cage is SEPERATE since its a fairly expensive cage. Its actually a large bird cage that can comfortably fit 7 rats. I've taken the levels out of it since they seemed to be getting a bit disformed so the cage will need new levels. This means that you can set it up anyway you like!!! The cage itself is $100 (Around $200 new in a birdstore).

***There are No More Levels***


















If you have any questions about my boys please feel free to ask!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I told you before I would take them so long as we can work out transport


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

If I cant find anyone closer then I'll do that. Will you be interested in their cage as well?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

the cage should be offered with them since it is theirs

I understand the money thing but what you may not not be considering is the fact the rats are territorial... that is their home. If you remove them from it, they will be stressed. The move alone is going to be stressful. 

We've talked about the boys before & you told me about the one bout with a URI that one suffered... I'm concerned about stress causing this to flair up.

Please consider what is best for them & what will need to be done in order to reduce their stress as much as possible. You respect the opinions & the knowledge that many of us on here have regarding the rats & what is best for them... that is all I am talking about right now. What is best for them & the fact that I am most interested in what is best for them.

Lord knows I am not in desperate need of getting more rats but for someone I know, I will always open my home to their babies if they are no longer able to care for them.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

???


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

We'll ive waited for someone else thats a bit closer to ask about them but no one has so their yours Passion. Their cage will go with them but like I mentioned before, it needs shelves since I've had to take all the plexiglass out (it wasnt working like I thought it would).

It might take me a few weeks to get a day off to come down there to meet you.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I sent you a PM


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Is there ANYONE in the vicinity of Ft Pierce or Vero Beach Florida that would be able to help out with transport?

If so I will see what I can do about getting up that far north to pick them up

(I'm putting out the call for help with transport so if anyone can or knows of anyone that travels between West Palm Beach & Davenport... especially in & around Ft Pierce & Vero Beach or as far south as Port St Lucie, Palm City, Hobe Sound, Jupiter....

Let's talk & see if we can get these boys down here


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

These guys still need a home for anyone interested.


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

I live in Tally :-\


----------

